

Ask HN: Starting Game Development - nickswan

I've always been a developer on the Microsoft stack. I'm looking at getting into indie game development and was wondering what path to take. Is the time right for focusing on HTML5 and javascript for building games - or is building for a specific platform such as Win 7 Phones or iPhone still a better approach? I'm thinking of building simple platform and adventure games rather than crazy 3d racing car simulators :)
======
rprime
I assume you have some knowledge of C# and .NET derivates, if that, you can
first give a try to XNA [1], as it is more robust and resourceful than web
frameworks are at the moment. And when you feel you're ready you can switch to
browsers.

1\. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_XNA>

------
stobe
iPhone\iOS best platform for indie development at now (best profit). Flash
also is good. May be Android not so bad. HTML5, JS, Win phones, bada phones
etc - is very depending on type of project.

------
taytus
Have you tried Unity3D?

<http://unity3d.com/>

